# Stamped Concrete v. Pavers - In a Soggy Backyard



## ascochr (Feb 6, 2008)

We are new home owners who have discovered that our newly fenced area in our backyard (for our two Great Pyrenees dogs) serves as the run off for our local rain. 

This Spring I will trench out downspouts to move the drainage away from the house and backyard - we hope to install a patio in the backyard and recognize that laying down some gravel may help with both the dogs and the run-off. 

What makes more sense - given the current run-off and our limited budget - putting down a stamped concrete patio, or installing pavers for the patio? 

Any ideas on covering a portion of the yard with gravel to deal with the rain and accommodate the dogs?

Thanks - Alex


----------



## ladygardener (Feb 8, 2008)

pavers will allow drainage if the ground underneath has gravel and sand. Just make sure that weather you use concrete or pavers the ground underneath is very compacted.

Can you run the downspouts completely away from the house so that none of the water comes back into the yard? If so, you will not have the same water issues. 

For the dog area, put good landscape fabric underneath and gravel on top. This will help keep the dirt from mixing in with the gravel and slow down weeds.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

FYI: Brick pavers over compacted sand can be just as impervious as solid surfaces. 

Make sure if you want a pervious surface that you use the right installation and products. Google around a little on 'rainwater management' or 'run off'. Don't spend time or money on something that will not help your problem.

Check out http://www.paversearch.com/ and check out http://www.state.nj.us/dep/watershedmgt/DOCS/BMP_DOCS/Paving.PDF
for a nice discussion on ground water percolation.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Correct your drainage to remove as much water from your yard before you do anything. After that the selection of materials is easier.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a large lot (almost 1 acre) and my goal is to keep all my rainwater run off managed on my property. But, many localities (like portland oregon) encourage rainwater management even on small city sized lots.

It's not always feasible - but there are alternatives out there. I do this to protect the bay.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Leah -

That is certainly a noble philosophy/goal, but possibly detrimental to the ecology of the area/world. - Sometimes others need and appreciate the runoff!

What if some states or munipalities did not allow runoof? At least you would not have to build the dams that provide the power and water for others. You cannot live in a fishbowl since you eventually have to change the water or use all your own excesses. - That is wht the pricipal of riparian water rights and other water mangement concepts have been accepted. Not everyone lives on resonably level land with a large flat body of water adjacent.


----------



## bpowell (Feb 11, 2008)

Either should be ok as long as the ground is compacted underneath. I personally think that stamped concrete is the lower maintenance of the two, which could be ideal given the water situation of your yard. Either way, you should be ok.


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Correct your drainage to remove as much water from your yard before you do anything. After that the selection of materials is easier.


This is the way to go. If you do the patio without taking care of the runoff, the water will undermine it and it will fail.


----------



## GreenContractor (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete has it right, make sure that you correct the water problem first. Try to do it first thing this Spring and see if it fixes the water problem, then throw down some pavers this summer. I would suggest "geo fabric" to prevent settling under pavers, it settling is an issue. Like its a new home or the amount of water shifts the ground.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The first priority is to get some system in place to handle the rain water. As for the finish choices, I think it comes down to the look you want. Stamped concrete is not cheap to have done, but can provide the look of expensive material, like slate, at a lesser price. 

While pavers can be well within the realm of a DIY project, there is much more to it than throwing some sand on the ground and topping with pavers.
A proper installation that will last requires the soft topsoil to be removed (often down 8 or 10 ", depending on the final height of the pavers), and a layer of compacted stone be placed for a sub base, then a compacted layer of finely crushed stone/cement dust, topped by a setting bed of sand for the pavers. After the pavers are set, the joints are broomed full of sand, and the plate compactor is run over everything, adding more sand until all the joints are filled flush. Pavers done correctly are not as cheap as most believe, but if your are willing to do the work, you can get as creative with the pattern as you want, and end up with a project that would have been beyond the scope of your budget if you had to pay for the labor.....but if you decide to take it on yourself, remember that word, LABOR, as there will be lots of it for you.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*might also google*

' grasspave ' which's gaining in popularity,,, augusta national's just finishing all their parking for the masters,,, very competitive w/pavers imo.


----------

